# Fright Night @ The Ironbound Boys & Girls Club



## sunking76 (Oct 8, 2013)

Fright Night @ The Club is a safe and all ages one night only event of terror and fun. Come celebrate with us...if you dare. Costume Dance & Haunted House

Check out/Like/Share our Facebook page: 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Fright-Night-at-The-Ironbound-Boys-Girls-Club/603122876419128

Description
This is a fundraiser event! All proceeds will go to support programming for the Youth Members at The Ironbound Boys & Girls Club!

Dance is for all ages located in our gym! Families are encouraged to dress up and attend with your children. Safe Indoor Trick Or Treating! Costume Dance party & prizes will be awarded.

Haunted Tour for ages 10 & up in our lower level! When you take our haunted tour you go to the dance for Free!

Young children or families DO NOT HAVE TO TAKE HAUNTED TOUR! You can just come to the Dance or Treat and dance the night away! The haunted tour will be located on the lower level of our club. The dance will be in the gym!

Tickets on sale now at our box office located on 11 Providence Street Newark, NJ 07105 Mon-Fri 11am-7pm.
Advance ticket buyers will have VIP access to haunted tour and Dance or Treat. Avoid lines at the door buy your tickets now!

NO OTHER EVENT LIKE THIS IN OUR COMMUNITY!!!!

WE ARE ALSO LOOKING FOR VOLUNTEER ACTORS TO BE PART OF OUR EXPERIENCE. We have professional costumes, make up, wigs, props, lighting and decor. There will be 8 rooms of terror! Please contact Frankie Adao by 10/10/13 if you would like to be part of this experience: [email protected]


----------

